# is it cool to post a URL for someone elses site?



## nomav6 (Jan 22, 2005)

I found a really cool site the other day and was wanting to post it here, but I know there's some rules about posting other ppls pictures I was just wondering if I could post other peoples websites.


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 22, 2005)

its fine to post here or in the off topic. threads are less likely to get responses here than in the off topic but will probably not be bumped down as much as the off topic. its your choice.

[a $2.00 moderating service fee has been deducted from your account  :mrgreen:]


----------



## nomav6 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.eyeofscience.de/eos2/index2.html


----------

